# صحارى العالم العربي قد تزود أوروبا قريبا بالطاقة الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (9 مارس 2010)

يعقد في مدينة ميونيخ الألمانية يوم 13 يوليو مؤتمر يعطي إشارة الإنطلاق لمشروع عملاق يهدف لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية المتوفرة في صحاري بلدان شمال إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط ونقلها إلى البلدان الأوروبية، وتشارك فيه عدد من كبريات الشركات الأوروبية من بينها شركة آزيا براون بوفري ABB السويسرية - السويدية
وبانعقاد مؤتمر ميونيخ بمشاركة عدد من كبريات الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في إنتاج الطاقة ونقلها وتمويلها، يدخل مشروع DESERTEC لإنتاج الطاقة المتجددة انطلاقا من استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في صحاري بلدان شمال افريقيا والشرق الأوسط ونقلها الى بلدان أوروبا، مرحلة عملية.

ومن الشركات الهامة المشاركة في هذا المشروع الذي يعد الأهم من نوعه، الشركة السويسرية - السويدية آزيا براون بوفري ABB التي يوجد مقرها الرئيسي في مدينة بادن والمتخصصة في تكنولوجيا نقل الطاقة الكهربائية. الناطق باسم الشركة السيد فولفرام إيبرهاردت أجاب عن أسئلة swissinfo.ch بخصوص المشروع ومشاركة آي بي بي فيه.



swissinfo.ch: تشاركون في هذا المشروع الضخم الى جانب شركات أوروبية كبرى ودول من بلدان شمال إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط، هل من فكرة مختصرة عنه؟
فولفرام إيبرهاردت: يمكن في الواقع القول أنه أكبر مشروع للطاقة الشمسية على الإطلاق. ويجب التذكير بأن تقنية نقل الطاقة الشمسية تكتسي أهمية كبرى عندما ندرك بأن تسعين بالمائة من سكان المعمورة يعيشون عن بعد حوالي 3000 كيلومتر عن الصحاري. ولا نعني صحاري العالم العربي فقط، بل أيضا صحراء جنوبي آسيا والصحاري الشاسعة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

ولكنه عبارة عن فكرة وتصور، لأن الحيز الزمني المحدد لتطبيق المشروع كلية يمتد الى حدود عام 2050، لذلك، قد يستغرق الأمر بعض الوقت من أجل رؤية هذه المحطة الضخمة للطاقة الشمسية منصوبة في الصحراء.

أما فيما يتعلق بتخصص شركة آزيا براون بوفري، الذي هو تكنولوجيا نقل الطاقة الكهربائية من بلدان شمال افريقيا نحو الشرق الأوسط أو نحو أوروبا، فهي تكنولوجيا متوفرة ويمكن تطبيقها على الفور.

ويجب القول أن هذا المشروع المعروف باسم "DESERTEC" يولي أهمية أيضا الى إنتاج المياه الصالحة للشرب في المنطقة بشمال إفريقيا، لذلك، سيتم تخصيص جانب من هذه الطاقة لاستخراج المياه الصالحة للشرب او لتحلية مياه البحر.



ذكرتم أن التكنولوجيا المستخدمة في ذلك متوفرة، فهل تمت تجربة ذلك بالفعل في مشاريع قائمة حاليا في مناطق أخرى؟
فولفرام إيبرهاردت: لقد طورنا بالفعل العديد من المشاريع الكبرى في مجال نقل الطاقة. فعلى سبيل المثال، هناك مشروع في الصين لنقل طاقة تعادل إنتاج ست محطات نووية، وهذا عبر خط واحد، كما قمنا في العام الماضي بإنجاز أكبر مشروع لنقل الطاقة عبر أطول خط بحري ما بين النرويج وهولندا.



عندما نتحدث عن نقل الطاقة الكهربائية، هناك تخوف من فقدان جزء هام من هذه الطاقة أثناء عملية النقل، كيف هو الحال بالنسبة لمسافة طويلة كالتي تفصل بين شمال إفريقيا وأوروبا؟
فولفرام إيبرهاردت: يمكن القول أنه عند استخدام نقل الطاقة بواسطة تيار عالي التوتر، وهي التكنولوجيا المستخدمة في مثل هذه الحالة والتي ينظر لها على أنها بمثابة "الطريق السريع" لنقل الطاقة، لا يمكن تسجيل خسارة تفوق 10% بالنسبة لمسافة 2000 كيلومتر.



وما هو الدور الذي تقوم به شركة ABB في تجمع الشركات المساهمة في المشروع؟
فولفرام إيبرهاردت: نحن نمثل الشريك المكلف بالجانب التكنولوجي في هذا التجمع. ومشاركتنا تعود لعشرة أعوام سابقة ويتركز اهتمامنا على قطاع نقل الطاقة خصوصا عندما يتعلق الأمر بنقلها على مسافات طويلة.



وماذا عن الشركاء الاخرين؟
فولفرام إيبرهاردت: هناك مزيج من الشركات والتخصصات، ولا يتعلق الأمر فقط بشركات لإنتاج الطاقة الشمسية أو نقلها، بل أيضا مؤسسات مالية مثل "الدويتشي بنك" وشركة "ميونيخ لإعادة التأمين"، وهذا المزيج ضروري لتحويل هذه الرؤية وهذا التصور إلى واقع ملموس.



وما هي الجهات المشاركة من جانب دول شمال افريقيا ودول الشرق الأوسط؟
فولفرام إيبرهاردت: هناك اهتمام كبير بهذا المؤتمر الذي سيعقد في ميونيخ يوم الاثنين والذي سيعمل على تأسيس التجمع الساهر على إنجاز مشروع "ديزيرتيك" Desertec. ومن المتوقع أن يتحدث أثناء مؤتمر ميونيخ ممثل عن جامعة الدول العربية بالإضافة إلى وزيرة الطاقة المصرية.

أما عن الجهات الخاصة العربية المهتمة بالمشروع، فهي غير معروفة لحد الآن علما بأننا ما زلنا في بداية المشروع. وقد تتضح الأمور أكثر بعد التأسيس يوم الاثنين 13 يوليو.



سبق وأن ذكرتم أن هذا المشروع قائم منذ أكثر من عشرة اعوام، ولكن مع ذلك تواصلون وصفه بأنه عبارة عن تصور. فهل سيسمح مؤتمر ميونيخ بالإنتقال إلى التجسيد الفعلي؟
فولفرام إيبرهاردت: لربما لا يمكن توقع أكثر من مجرد تأسيس تجمع الشركات المشاركة في المشروع، لأن المشروع يتطلب التخطيط لمدة تصل الى عام 2050. يضاف الى ذلك أنه من الملاحظ أن الطاقة الشمسية ليست بالطاقة القليلة التكاليف، لأننا نلاحظ أنه مقارنة مع ما حققته تقنية إنتاج الطاقة باستخدام قوة الرياح في السنوات الأخيرة، ما زالت تقنية الطاقة الشمسية مُكلفة، ولكن مؤتمر ميونيخ يُعتبر مرحلة هامة في طريق التخطيط لتحقيق


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

نظراً لاهمية هذا الموضوع الذي اشكرك عليه غاية الشكر الاخ رشيد الديزل, وخاصة في وقتنا الحاضر اسمح لي بالمشاركة ببعض الافكار التي ارجو ان تجد صدى لدى الاعضاء

وسأبدأ ببعض المقتطفات التي يمكن ان توضح الرؤية , وقد تكون معلومة للبعض ولكن ارجو الصبر فإيرادها ضروري لاتساق الموضوع

ثم سأدلف الى طرح الافكار والتي هي مبنية في الاساس على اهمية خطوط الطول والعرض في المشروع , كما سيتضح لاحقاً.

وقد كنت متواجداً في ألمانيا في ذلك الوقت في نهايات العام السابق من اجل تلمس اطراف هذا المشروع عن قرب , ومحاولة البت في هل لنا في السودان من فرص فيه ام لا ؟؟؟
خاصة ان اغلب الخطاب كان موجهاً نحو المغرب العربي والجزائر تحديداً, وعلى الرغم من عدم مقدرتي ايجاد اجابة قطعية لهذا التساؤل الحائر ولكني اتمنى الاسراع في قيام هذا المشروع وان يجد الدراسة الوافية في الجامعات والمعاهد العربية .

م/اسامة سيد احمد الشايقي​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

شركات ألمانية تنوي تنفيذ أكبر مشروع من نوعه لإنتاج الطاقة من أشعة شمس صحاري شمال أفريقيا، من أجل تزويد الأسواق الأوروبية بها. ​ 
المشروع، الذي من المتوقع تنفيذه خلال 10 سنوات القادمة، مرهون بتقديم مساعدات لدول شمال إفريقيا​ 






​ 

تنوي مجموعة من الشركات الألمانية استثمار حوالي أربعمائة مليار يورو في مشروع عملاق للطاقة الشمسية يحمل اسم "ديزرتيك DESERTEC" بهدف نقل الطاقة من الصحراء الكبرى في شمال إفريقيا إلى المنازل والمصانع الألمانية وأوروبا
وقال متحدث باسم شركة سيمنس للصناعات الهندسية والكهربائية الألمانية إن إنتاج الكهرباء من هذا المشروع سيبدأ خلال السنوات العشر القادمة​ 
وقد أعربت حوالي خمس عشرة شركة ومؤسسة مالية ألمانية عن رغبتها بالاستثمار في المشروع، ومنها سيمنس ودويتشه بنك وميونيخ ري لإعادة التأمين وإيون وآر.دبليو.أي للطاقة والمرافق. ​ 

جزء بسيط من شمس الصحراء يكفي لتغطية حاجة أوروبا من الطاقة ​ 

وعن السبب الذي يجعل الألمان يتجهون إلى إقامة هذا المشروع في الصحراء يقول البروفيسور روبرت بيتس- بالRobert Pitz- Paal من وكالة الفضاء الألمانية: ​ 
إن الشمس تشع بكثافة أكبر و لمدة أطول في منطقة شمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط بالمقارنة مع أوروبا، إضافة إلى وجود مساحات كبيرة غير مستغلة هناك، مع العلم أن استغلال نسبة 2 أو 3 بالمائة منها قد يكفي لتغطية حاجة المنطقة و أوروبا من الطاقة". ​ 
ويقول خبراء شركة سيمنس إن تغطية ثلاثمائة كيلومتر مربع من الصحراء الإفريقية بمرايا تجميع الطاقة الشمسية يمكن أن تنتج كهرباء تكفي احتياجات كوكب الأرض بالكامل. ​ 





​ 

وتعتزم الشركات التي تنوي تنفيذ المشروع عقد اجتماع في مدينة ميونيخ لوضع الخطة النهائية له​ 
وقال مسئول بشركة ميونيخ ري إن المشروع يتضمن إقامة شبكة ضخمة متصلة من المرايا لتحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة حرارية تسخن زيتا خاصا يستخدم في تشغيل توربينات بخارية لتوليد كهرباء. ويعد هذا أكبر مشروع من نوعه يقوم القطاع الخاص بتمويله. وسيتم نقل الكهرباء بعد ذلك إلى أوروبا عبر خط كهرباء الضغط العالي الموجود حاليا بينها وبين شمال أفريقيا​ 

ويمكن للمشروع أن يوفر حوالي 15 بالمائة من احتياجات قارة أوروبا من الكهرباء. وتأمل الشركات الألمانية في جذب اهتمام شركائها في أوروبا وشمال إفريقيا بالمشروع حتى يمكن تنفيذه​ 
ومن المتوقع أن يحظى باهتمام اسبانيا وايطاليا، في حين تولي فرنسا اهتماما بالطاقة النووية​ 






سوف يتم نصب مرايا ضخمة لتجميع الطاقة​ 


ويبقى تنفيذ مشروع "ديزرتيك" هذا رهناً بمدى تعاون الدول المعنية، لاسيما في مراحله الأولى. وهنا ينبغي على الشركاء الأوروبيين الأخذ بيد دول جنوب المتوسط، وتقديم مساعدات مالية حتى يمكن البدء في إنجاز محطات التوليد الشمسية والبنية التحتية اللازمة لنقل الكهرباء من الصحراء إلى وسط أوروبا كما يقول البروفيسور روبرت بيتس- بال​ 
ويضيف البروفسور الألماني بأن التهديدات البيئية والاقتصادية التي تواجهنا اليوم هي كبيرة جدا، وهذا يعني أنه يجب علينا بذل مجهودات كبيرة. ويصب تحقيق مشروع ديزرتك في هذا الاتجاه ​ 
يذكر أن هذا النوع من محطات الطاقة الشمسية موجود حالياً في صحراء "موجيف" بولاية كاليفورنيا وكذلك في جنوب شرق أسبانيا. وقد رحبت منظمة جرين بيس المعنية بحماية البيئة بالمبادرة الألمانية واعتبرتها واحدة من أكثر الطرق عقلانية إزاء التعامل مع المشكلات البيئية والاقتصادية العالمية في الوقت الراهن​ 
المصدر:


​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

كونسرتيوم ألماني يبني أكبر محطة لإنتاج الطاقة من الشمس في شمال أفريقيا
يبدأ العمل خلال سنتين ويبدأ انتاج الطاقة خلال 8-10 سنوات ​ 






​ 


ولم يكشف يفوريك عن البلد الأفريقي الشمالي الذي ستحتضن صحراؤه المشروع الكبير، إلا أنه تحدث عن شروط معينة ستعتمد في اختيار هذا البلد. وقال إن الاستقرار السياسي سيكون المعيار الأول يليه مدى التسهيلات التي ستمنح للشركات المساهمة في المشروع. إذ يمكن لمثل هذا المشروع أن يزود بلدان الشمال الأفريقي وجنوب أوروبا، وصولا إلى ألمانيا، بالطاقة البديلة
(هذه الخريطة كمثال توضح مربع احمر يكفي العالم كله من الطاقة)​ 




​ 
خريطة شتاينهاغن وعليها المساحات التي تكفي لتزويد العالم، أوروبا، وألمانيا على التوالي من وكالة أبحاث الفضاء الألمانية​ 

ونشرت مجلة «دير شبيغل» الألمانية المعروفة خريطة أعدها موللر شتاينهاغن تظهر قدرة إنتاج الطاقة من الصحراء العربية الهائلة الممتدة بين المغرب والجزائر وليبيا والسودان. ​ 

وأشّر الباحث منطقة صغيرة في صحراء الجزائر بإشارة «العالم Welt»، تساوي مساحتها مساحة بلد أوروبي صغير مثل النمسا، وذكر أن الشمس فيها تكفي لتزويد العالم كله بالطاقة. كما أشر مساحة أخرى في الجزائر تعادل ربع المساحة الأولى بكلمة 
EU-25 
وتكفي لتزويد أوروبا كلها بالطاقة، مع مساحة أخرى في ليبيا تبدو كنقطة في بحر الصحراء وتكفي الشمس فيها لتعويض ألمانيا عن كامل حاجتها من الطاقة​ 

مقتطفات من الشرق الاوسطhttp://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=54&article=523661&issueno=11159​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

انتهت المقتطفات ولنبدأ في العصف الذهني 
فهذا المشروع ضخم بكل ماتحمله هذه الكلمة من معان, ضخم هندسياً ومالياً وبشرياً.
انه يتحدث عن استثمار بمبلغ خيالي
400,000,000,000 Euro
وعائد اكبر منه أربعة اضعاف على الاقل.
نحن لسنا مستغنين لهذه الدرجة حتى نتجاهل في جامعاتنا ومعاهدنا واعلامنا مثل هذا المشروع ,أليس كذلك؟​ 
إذن هناك قصور بائن ومعيب في متابعته بالنظر الى حجمه حيث اعتبره مشروع القرن
لتكن بدايتنا بالتمعن الدقيق في خارطة توزيع الطاقة الشمسية في العالم​ 




​ 
اعتقد الخريطة واضحة 
انظروا الى تلك الدائرة ذات اللون البني الغامق (افضل طاقة شمسية) التي تغطي اقصى شمال السودان 
ربنا اغدق علينا من وفير خيره الكتير والحمد لله
الطاقة الشمسية التجارية (ذات المردود الاقتصادي الامثل)
Commercial (Thermal) Solar Power CSP​ 

وسأضع خريطة للسودان بولاياته لتقارنوا هذه البقعة الغنية التي تقع ضمن ولايتي الشمالية وشمال دارفور وسنرى جميعاً اهمية هذه البقعة للمشروع وكيف انها يمكن ان تقوم مقام كل المساحة الاخرى وكيف انها ستغطي على القصور الذي يكتنف المناطق الاخرى ​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

الولايات الأمثل في السودان لمثل هذا المشروع هي الولاية الشمالية وشمال دارفور
فهما تقعان ضمن حزام المناطق الاكثر تميزاً بالطاقة الشمسية كنطاق اقتصادي
وقارن بين خريطة الولايات وخريطة توزيع الطاقة الشمسية
وقد وضعتهما بجوار بعض لتسهيل المقارنة​ 






​ 






​ 


والسودان واقع ضمن الدول المحظية بقيمة عالية للطاقة الشمسية كما هو واضح في الخريطة اعلاه وقد تم ذكره في الدراسة التي اعدها البروف شتاينهاغن​ 





> خريطة أعدها موللر شتاينهاغن تظهر قدرة إنتاج الطاقة من الصحراء العربية الهائلة الممتدة بين المغرب والجزائر وليبيا والسودان


​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية موجودة اصلاً في السودان منذ سنوات عديدة 
كمثال مشروع الطاقة الشمسية لولاية البحر الأحمر
ويوجد مركز متميز لتجميع الخلايا الشمسية في الخرطوم بضاحية سوبا 
وسينتقل قريباً من خطوة التجميع الى تصنيع الخلايا 
وانار عدد من القرى والمنشآت ونجح بتفوق
وهذا شغل من وجهة نظري يتضائل امام ديزرتيك ويعتبر متواضع جداً 
(مثل سوداني: القحة ولا صمة الخشم) أي الكحة احياناً خير من الصمت​ 
ويتطلب ارادة عالية ليحقق الطموح
مثل تجارب اسبانيا أو تجربة ناميبيا المثيرة للاعجاب.​ 




> أعلى برج لإنتاج الطاقة في العالم. وذكر نيمان أن العمل ببناء البرج سيبدأ حال الاتفاق مع شركة «نام باور» الناميبية لإنتاج الطاقة على كلفة المشروع، وتوفر رأس المال الكافي. وخطط المهندسان لبرج من الاسمنت الخاص سيرتفع «كالإصبع» مسافة 1000 متر في الهواء.
> 
> وسينتصب البرج الألماني في منطقة «ارانديس» في جنوب غرب أفريقيا، يصبح أعلى مبنى في العالم، وينتظر أن يوفر الطاقة النظيفة إلى ملايين الناس.
> 
> ...


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

شمس السودان هي القادرة على جلب الدفء لأوروبا في الشتاء وليس غيرها 
ويمكنها زيادة الطاقة بمقدار 40 بالمائة وتضمن الاستمرارية 
كيف ؟؟





تابع الاجابة خلال البوستات القادمة 


أولاً: استراتيجياً

الحكمة القديمة التي تجدها في كل اللغات ولكن بطرق مختلفة هي 
لا تضع البيض كله في سلة واحدة 
تقنياً يمكن ان يكون من الافضل إنشاء المشروع في رقعة واحدة من الارض في دولة واحدة 
لكن استراتيجياً واقتصادياً توزيع المشروع ليتمتد عبر 



> الصحراء العربية الهائلة الممتدة بين المغرب والجزائر وليبيا والسودان


هو الامثل لجميع هذه الدول ولدول اوروبا تحديداً لضمان الاستمرارية

ثانياً:اقتصادياً​
1-خطوط الطول

لاوروبا مخطط (خريطة) استهلاك في الطاقة 
كما في شبكات جميع الدول
بمعنى اوقات ذروة الاستهلاك تختلف ما بين دولة الى اخرى , ومن فصل الى آخر , ومن يوم وحتى من ساعة الى اخرى , فساعة ذروة الاستهلاك في اسبانيا ليست هي ساعة الذروة في المانيا وهكذا..
ولكن بمراعاة خطوط الطول سنصل الى ما يسمى 
Energy Uniformal Distribution
لذا اعتقد انه من الافضل توزيع المشروع على شريط طولي يعبر عدة خطوط طول 
خاصة ان قارة أوروبا ممتدة طولياً لتواجه دائماً شمال افريقيا 
وبالتالي تتحقق زيادة الاستمرارية Durability
تحقيق التوزيع المنتظم للطاقة 
لكن احد عيوبه هو خطوط النقل الاضافية 
وسأحضر خريطة في البوست القادم للتوضيح​​​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

لتوضيح الفكرة انظر للنقاط باللون الاحمر في الخريطة أدناه لتوزيع المزارع المقترحة ​ 





​ 

الوصول الى التوزيع المنتظم هدف أساسي في الكهرباء (وكذلك في الاتصالات) فهناك عوامل تؤثر في عملية الاستهلاك 
اقتصادية واجتماعية وبيئية ...الخ تجعل مثلاً اغلب استهلاك الطاقة يتركز في وقت معين من اليوم وباقي اليوم تصل لأقل مستوياتها مما يعرض الشبكة لانهيارات في اوقات الذروة ويصبح استخدام أصول وموارد الشبكة خاسراً في الاوقات الاخرى 
وكذلك التوزيع الاستهلاكي خلال الاسبوع والشهر والمواسم والسنة
لذلك تعمد شركات الكهرباء على تشجيع الاستهلاك في الاوقات المتدنية وذلك بتقليل السعر (كما في بعض انواع الجمرة الخبيثة الاوروبية ) وتقوم برفع السعر في أوقات الذروة للحد من استخدام الخدمة في هذه الاوقات مما يؤدي الى ان يكون منحنى الاستهلاك متساوي خلال اليوم قدر الامكان , والاستهلاك الامثل هو الخط المستقيم الموازي للمحور ولكن ذلك صعب جداً​ 

التصميم المتخيل أن المشروع سيكون في بقعة واحدة , تتواصل عليه الشمس لمدة اقل من عشرة ساعات ولكني اضفت الآن حوالي اربعة ساعات بفرد المشروع طولياً في كامل مسار الشمس في المنطقة الاقتصادية حيث يعبر حوالي خمسين خط طول وكل خط طول يمثل خمسة دقائق ​ 
لقد قمت بزيادة تكلفة خطوط النقل ولكني بالمقابل قمت بزيادة طاقة بمعدل 40 في المائة اضافية وشتان ما بين حجم المدخلات الاضافية الضئيلة والمخرجات النهائية الهائلة​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

تحدثنا عن تأثير إنشاء سلسلة من المزارع الشمسية على مدى عدد كبير من خطوط الطول في اضافة نسبة كبيرة جداً من الطاقة 

وقبل أن اتحدث عن التأثير الايجابي والقيمة المضافة لخطوط العرض في ضمان الاستمرارية ورفع درجة العول علينا ان نتذكر اننا نتحدث عن طاقة مرتبطة بحالة السماء

فإذا كانت السماء ملبدة بالغيوم طوال اليوم , أو عواصف رملية وهذا هو ديدن الصحراء فستؤثر سلبياً على توليد الطاقة , صحيح يوجد وسائط تخزين للطاقة الاحتياطية لكن استمرارية انقطاع المصدر الرئيسي لامحيص سيخلف اثاراً سالبة.
فإذا تم تركيز المشروع في بقعة واحدة من الارض ستكون واقعة تحت طائلة السحب والغيوم والعواصف ولاسبيل الا الانتظار حتى انقشاعها وهذه هي أقل درجات الاستمرارية والعول 
Poor degree of Reliability and Durability
ويقل الاحتمال بقسمة عدد المزارع الجزئية المكونة للمشروع في حالة السلسلة الخضراء المقترحة ليصل الى احتمال ضئيل جداً قابل للتجاهل , ان تعبث الحالة الجوية بتوليد الطاقة في كل المزارع المنتشرة على طول هذه السلسلة ​


----------



## الشايقي (14 أبريل 2010)

2-خطوط العرض

اعود الى ما المحت اليه في بداية هذه المشاركة وهو تأثير خطوط العرض 
وحضرت ومعي هذه الخريطة التي توضح باللون الاحمر خطاً هاماً جداً وهو مدار السرطان هو خط 27/23 الذي يحدد حالة المناخ اعلاه واسفله ​



​


اغلب المناطق اعلى هذا المدار مناخها هو مناخ البحر الابيض المتوسط , ولهذا اهمية عظيمة في ان فصل الشتاء هو فصل الامطار والغيوم والسحب وكلنا نحفظ حار جاف صيفاً دافئ ممطر شتاءاً , ويسمون المطر هناك "شتا" ويقولون "السماء تشتي" ويقصدون انها تمطر ​ 

اربعة شهور هي فصل الشتاء وهو الفصل الذي تزداد فيه احتياجات اوروبا للطاقة الى الضعف من اجل التدفئة 

هذه الشهور الاربعة هي وقت الذروة في أوروبا "نسميها في السودان وقت الحوبة", وقت الحاجة القصوى ستكون الشمس في الدول التي تقع فوق هذا المدار مختبئة خلف سحب الركام المتلبدة , ولن تجد تلكم الخلايا الشمسية بصيص ضوء , وسيجمع المهندسون العاملون في المشروع الحطب ليدفئوا اطرافهم​​
​



​
ولكن ...
انظروا أسفل هذا المدار باللون الاحمر انه المناخ المداري والسافنا, حيث الشمس تشرق في الشتاء لتدفئ الرمال , أسفل هذا المدار لا تغيب الشمس الا في فصل الخريف وبعض سحابات في الصيف 

وبالتالي كانت الفائدة المرجوة من خطوط العرض الكريمة أن جعلت من استمرارية امداد الطاقة لأوروبا امراً ممكناً , وان تقع على كاهل البقعة الواقعة في السودان (الشمالية وشمال دارفور) من سلسلة الطاقة الشمسية تدفئة أوروبا في زمهرير الشتاء القارص.​​


----------



## د حسين (14 أبريل 2010)

*جميل جدا*

موضوع جيد تشكرون عليه
وأضيف ان دراسة أوروبية أكدت أن هذه المناطق الصحراوية الفقيرة حاليا ستكون أغنى بقاع الأرض في عام 2050 ميلادي حيث ستزود العالم بحاجته من الكهرباء وستصبح كما دول البترول حاليا ....​


----------



## الشايقي (15 أبريل 2010)

الدكتور حسين 
تحياتي الصادقة 










​


> وأضيف ان دراسة أوروبية أكدت أن هذه المناطق الصحراوية الفقيرة حاليا ستكون أغنى بقاع الأرض في عام 2050 ميلادي حيث ستزود العالم بحاجته من الكهرباء وستصبح كما دول البترول حاليا .... ​


 
اشكرك على الثناء والاضافة الحقيقية , وان شاء الله نعمل جميعاً على ان يكون هذا المشروع كسلسلة طويلة على امتداد الصحراء بدلاً من الفكرة الحالية وهي تمركزه في دولة واحدة 
وهذا الفكرة منسجمة مع مشروع قديم وهو interconnection للكهرباء يربط شمال افريقيا , اضافة الى خط يعبر من اواسط افريقيا (طاقة كهرومائية) بمحاذاة النيل حتى القاهرة .​


----------



## الشايقي (15 أبريل 2010)

شاهد يويتيوب مزرعة شمسية في صحراء كاليفورنيا 
تعمل منذ 15 عاماً وتنتج طاقة 350 ميجاواط 
طبعاً التكلفة تناقصت عن ذلك الوقت بصورة دراماتيكية 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW90sWbgzfY


​ 
The future of scalable clean solar energy. 350 MW built and operational in California desert for more than 15 years​


----------



## الشايقي (15 أبريل 2010)

ذكرت مجلة دويتشه فيله الالمانية انه :​ 



> المشروع قوبل في المغرب بترحيب من مؤيدي الطاقات المتجددة وبتشكك من مؤيدي الطاقة النووية


 


 
المغرب أمام خيارين: الطاقة الشمسية كخيار استراتيجي و الطاقة النووية بدعم فرنسي
source:dw-world.de​ 
علماً بأنه لا يوجد تعارض بين المشروعين ولا اعتقد أن احدهما سيكون على حساب الآخر هذا من وجهة نظري المتواضعة , حيث سيكون بوسع الدول التي ستولد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية على أراضيها سد جزء كبير من حاجتها من الكهرباء من محطات الطاقة الشمسية للمشروع , وتعدد مصادر الطاقة أمر ايجابي ​


----------



## الشايقي (16 أبريل 2010)

_Potential benefits of the DESERTEC concept include_​ 

فوائد تقنيات توليد الطاقة من الصحاري​ 



Plentiful supplies of inexpensive, clean electricity​ 

كهرباء رخيصة ونظيفة​ 


Since DESERTEC may be applied in many places around the world, it could have a huge impact in cutting worldwide emissions of CO2​ 

تقليل انبعاثات وتركيز ثاني اكسيد الكربون​ 

Countries like China and India can leapfrog the 'dirty' phase of development, making cuts in CO2 emissions whilst maintaining or increasing their energy supplies​ 


Countries like Saudi Arabia can move directly from being oil-rich to being solar-rich​ 


The USA can meet all its energy needs from its south western states. These things can help break deadlocks in international negotiations about cutting CO2 emissions​ 

Jobs and earnings in a large new industry​ 

خلق الفرص الوظيفية والعمل في مجال صناعي جديد​ 

The creation of fresh water by the desalination of sea water using the waste heat from CSP plants—a welcome bonus in arid regions​ 

تحلية مياه البحر بالطاقة الفائضة عند التسخين (هذه الخاصية يمكن ان تفيد الخليج العربي وصحراء نجد الغنية ايضاً)
ويمكن للسودان الاستعاضة عن هذه التحلية في مزيد من الصناعات المتعددة​ 

There is potential for growing plants for food and other uses in the shaded areas under the solar mirrors -using desalinated sea water​ 

This can bring land into productive use that would not otherwise be suitable for cultivation​ 


Benefits for global security
وهو مصطلح يعني بالبيئة العامة للارض​ 

المصدر​


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 أبريل 2010)

اخي الشايقي اشكرك فقد اثخنت الموضع وكفيت فيه بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي


----------



## الشايقي (17 أبريل 2010)

رشيد الديزل قال:


> اخي الشايقي اشكرك فقد اثخنت الموضع وكفيت فيه بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي


 

رشيد الديزل
تحياتي الصادقة








هذا المشروع في غاية الاهمية ,ولربما اهم مشاريع الطاقة , ومازال امامه الكثير حتى ينجلي 
ومشكور لطرقك هذا الموضوع


----------

